# Rocket cellini premium plus abnormal noise when pulling shot



## mlien89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am new to coffee forums, and have a technical/diagnostic question. I have recently purchased a Rocket Cellini Premium Plus w/ PID and have great success with making decent coffee.

Recently, my cellini has been making a repetitive clicking/ticking noise when pulling a shot of espresso (noise occurs around 8+ bars) and the gauge jumps a little each time the ticking noise occurs. I have been consistent with my routine where I have not been doing anything abnormal. I read that it may be possibly linked to the over pressure valve? I have not opened up the machine fully to look around. The noise ONLY OCCURS when pulling a shot and is above 8+ bars of pressure. I used the blind basket and I still had the noise occur as well.

I routinely backflush and descale the machine bi-weekly and am making 1-2 drinks a day. I have tried contacting seattle coffee gear (where I purchased the machine) and Rocket themselves and they have not answered either. The machine itself is less than 5 months old. I can post a video to give you a better idea of noise. I want to make sure that I am not causing more damage over time. Any help would be great!

Thanks!

Mason


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What water are you using?

You're descaling far too frequently.

I use bottled water in my machine and have not needed to descale in nearly 4 years of ownership.


----------



## mlien89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Glenn, thanks for the reply. We have extremely high levels of calcium in my water. I was previously renting a house with no filtration, but I recently moved to a new place where we have filtered water with a water softener. I meant to say that I descaled bi monthly and backflush bi-weekly. With the higher water quality I don't think I will need to descale for quite some time.


----------

